# استطلاع راى عن اعدام مبارك (مش هاتصدق طلع كام )



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2011)

استطلاع راى عن اعدام مبارك مش هاتصدق طلع كام



خلص استطلاع رأى حديث أجرته مؤسسة "You Gov" البريطانية أن 67% من أفراد عينة بحثية عشوائية من المصريين يريدون توقيع عقوبة الإعدام على الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك؛ لارتكابه "عدة جرائم بحق الشعب" مقابل 22% فقط يعارضون ذلك.

وأوضحت المؤسسة في بيان صحفي لها أمس أن "67% من المصريين يرغبون في تنفيذ عقوبة الإعدام بحق الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، إذا ثبتت التهم الموجهة ضده"، مقابل 22% يرفضون إعدامه.

وترتفع هذه النسبة بين الشباب لتصل إلى 77% في الفئة العمرية من 18 إلى 24 عاماً، و70% بين من تتراوح أعمارهم بين 25 و29 عاماً، وفقاً لنتائج الاستطلاع الذى أجرى على 1012 مصرياً ما بين الخامس والسابع من شهر أغسطس/آب الجاري.


وحول أكثر الصفات التي تميز الرئيس السابق قال 48% من المشاركين في الاستطلاع إن مبارك كان "ديكتاتوراً"، و46% اعتبروه "فاسداً"، و40% وصفوه بـ"حليف الغرب".

وأضاف 61% من أفراد العينة أن مبارك يبالغ في حالته المرضية لكسب تعاطف الشعب، في حين رأى 21% أن مبارك مريض بالفعل ولا يدّعى المرض أو يبالغ فيه.


وعن أكثر المؤسسات المفضلة في البلاد اختار 68% الجيش المصري، فيما اختار 38% المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، و11% أيدوا جهاز الشرطة، و10% أعربوا عن إعجابهم وتقديرهم لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.


وحول أخطر 3 هموم وعقبات تواجه البلاد حالياً قال 45% إن الفساد الذى وصفوه بـ"المستشرى" هو أهم المشاكل، يليه ضعف النمو الاقتصادي بنفس النسبة، ثم قضية محاكمة مبارك بنسبة 27%.


وحول ميول المصريين تجاه المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة، ذهب 70% من الأصوات إلى ثلاثة أسماء فقط، هي عمرو موسى في المركز الأول بـ49%، ثم أحمد زويل 12%، وأخيراً عمر سليمان بـ9%.


----------



## عاطف ياهو (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ((( تاسونى ))) للخبر  المفيد وانا شخصيا بقول المسامح كريم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

*المشكله في اعدام هذا الكهل المتهالك فقط

ابنه هو المشكله...جمال

انا اقول نعدم عيله مبارك كلها علي المشانق و حبيب العادلي و صفوت الشريف لكي يكونوا عبره لمن لا يعتبر....​*


----------



## esambraveheart (10 أغسطس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *المشكله في اعدام هذا الكهل المتهالك فقط​*





+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ابنه هو المشكله...جمال*​
> 
> *انا اقول نعدم عيله مبارك كلها علي المشانق و حبيب العادلي و صفوت الشريف لكي يكونوا عبره لمن لا يعتبر....*​


*و من باب اولي نعدم اللي قالوا " غزه غزه ..و طظ في مصر "...مش برضه العدل حلو ..و عشان مانبقاش ناس كدابين و بنكدب حتي علي نفسنا ؟؟؟؟*​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> * و من باب اولي نعدم اللي قالوا  " غزه غزه ..و طظ في مصر "...مش برضه العدل حلو ؟؟؟؟*​




*و حد قالك اني من الاخوان يا استاذ عصام ولا كل معارضين مبارك في نظرك اخوان و سلفيين و بس ما ينفعش حاجه تانيه؟؟؟؟؟



منطق حضرتك مش منطق اطلاقا!

بس بيني و بينك الاخوان يستاهلوا الطرد من مصر و يروحوا ايران و السعوديه بلادهم...

سلام​*


----------



## esambraveheart (10 أغسطس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *بس بيني و بينك الاخوان يستاهلوا الطرد من مصر*



*الاخوان لا يستحقون الا الاعـــــــــــدام ..هذا هو الحق و هذا هو ماينبغي ان يكون جزاء من تبجحوا و اعلنوا خيانتهم بلا حياء علي الملاء قائلين.." طظ في مصر"*​​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *الاخوان لا يستحقون الا الاعـــــــــــدام ..هذا هو الحق و هذا هو ماينبغي ان يكون جزاء من تبجحوا و اعلنوا خيانتهم بلا حياء علي الملاء قائلين.." طظ في مصر"*​​​


*
الاخوان قالوا طز في مصر ببقهم و فعلوها بفعلهم اما اعضاء النظام السابق افعال لا اقوال...و سابوها مفلسه و خربانه

خربوها فعلا ....و رجعوا مصر 200 سنه لورا

اما نشوف الساده الاخوان بقي ناويين علي ايه....​*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *المشكله في اعدام هذا الكهل المتهالك فقط
> 
> ابنه هو المشكله...جمال
> 
> انا اقول نعدم عيله مبارك كلها علي المشانق و حبيب العادلي و صفوت الشريف لكي يكونوا عبره لمن لا يعتبر....​*



صح يا جوسبل قوي قوي قوي
لابد من اعدام هذا الكهل وابنه جمال وزوجته وصفوت والعادلي وسرور و عزمي وكل الشلة


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2011)

المحكامة العادلة هيا الحل

يحاكم زى اى حد

لو جرايمه اللى عمالها عقوبتها فى القانون الاعدام يعدم

لو عقوبتها السجن يسجن

لو ثبت برأته خلاص

المهم العددددددددل


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> المحكامة العادلة هيا الحل
> 
> يحاكم زى اى حد
> 
> ...



صح والعدل على فكرة انه هيتعدم
والعدل الاكبر لما يقف عند ربنا ويساله عن الشباب اللي زي الورد اللي ماتو في الثورة
وعند الشباب التاني اللي زي الورد اللي مش عارفين يصرفو على نفسهم هما ولا عارفين يبداو حياتهم
وعن الاسر اللي بتشرب مية مجاري
وعن اب شاف بنته تعبانة بتموت ومش معاه فلوس يعالجها
صدقوني كل دي عقوبات هابلة بالمقارنة بتعقوبة ربنا


----------



## zezza (10 أغسطس 2011)

*هو خلاص بقت نسبة مقررة علينا ال77% و 22% 
من رايى ما يعملوش استطلاعات تانى عشان النتيجة معروفة مسبقا 
خلصنا من 99% طلعلنا ال77% *


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2011)

*المحكمه هى اللى هتحكم
وليس بكلامنا
فلننتظر
*​


----------



## antonius (10 أغسطس 2011)

الصراحة؟ انا اقول ان مبارك طلع أشرف دكتاتور عربي!! 
الوحيد الي استقال و خرج بدون مذابح! و باسرع وقت!!  القذافي و صالح و العابدين و صدام و غيرهم كلهم لم يفعلوا!! 
انا شخصياً اعارض اعدامه! لانه لم يفعل شراً بالشعب المصري كما فعل غيره ليستحق هكذا عقاب!


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2011)

> صراحة؟ انا اقول ان مبارك طلع أشرف دكتاتور عربي!!
> الوحيد الي استقال و خرج بدون مذابح! و باسرع وقت!! الاسد و القذافي و صالح و العابدين و صدام و غيرهم كلهم لم يفعلوا!!
> انا شخصياً اعارض اعدامه! لانه لم يفعل شراً بالشعب المصري كما فعل غيره ليستحق هكذا عقاب!



من الناحية دى جيشنا هو اللى يستحق التحية

انه رفض تنفيذ اوامره فى قتل المتظاهرين زى ما عملت الشرطة والقناصة من قتل ودهس المتظاهرين

اعدامه من عدمه يحدده المحكمة لو جرايمه تستحق الاعدام عدم مفيش حد فوق القانون


----------



## antonius (10 أغسطس 2011)

> من الناحية دى جيشنا هو اللى يستحق التحية
> انه رفض تنفيذ اوامره فى قتل المتظاهرين زى ما عملت الشرطة والقناصة من قتل ودهس المتظاهرين
> اعدامه من عدمه يحدده المحكمة لو جرايمه تستحق الاعدام عدم مفيش حد فوق القانون


اخت تاسوني...رجل كان ثلاثين سنة في الحكم...و لم يعرف يضع رجال تنفّذ اوامره في الجيش؟ كلام غير منطقي و لا معقول!
عموماً..اي حاكم لثلاثين سنة -غير مبارك- كان ليذبح الوفاً قبل ان يقلعوه بالقوّة! كان صدّام عندنا يذبح الالوف لمتعته الشخصيّة !! مبارك رحمة مقارنة ببقية الحكام العرب من العراق شرقا حتى المغرب غربا!
المحكمة ستحكم باعدامه خوفاً من ردة فعل الاسلاميين و المعارضة بشكل عام لا تطبيقاً للعدالة إن فعلت!


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 أغسطس 2011)

​


tasoni queena قال:


> من الناحية دى جيشنا هو اللى يستحق التحية
> 
> انه رفض تنفيذ اوامره فى قتل المتظاهرين زى ما عملت الشرطة والقناصة من قتل ودهس المتظاهرين
> 
> اعدامه من عدمه يحدده المحكمة لو جرايمه تستحق الاعدام عدم مفيش حد فوق القانون


*تمام الكلام دا .. حتى من ايام عبد الناصر ومراكز القوى*
*وطبعا كلنا عارفين فيلم الكرنك *
*فلم يكن الجيش يوما اداة فى يد الساسة ضد الشعب ..*
*والبعض الاكبر سنا يتذكر انتفاضة 77 ايام السادات*
*وتصرف الجيش مع الشعب بمنتهى الاحترام*
*الجيش المصرى هو نسيج واحد من طائفتين وكلاهما*
*متدينتان .. المسلمة الارثوذكسية و المسيحية الارثوذكسية .. وليس مثل الطوائف المتعدده و المتصارعة .. فنحن بعيدين عن مناطق الصراع الطائفى المتعصبة .. و دا من فضل ربنا علينا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2011)

> اخت تاسوني...رجل كان ثلاثين سنة في الحكم...و لم يعرف يضع رجال تنفّذ اوامره في الجيش؟ كلام غير منطقي و لا معقول!
> عموماً..اي حاكم لثلاثين سنة -غير مبارك- كان ليذبح الوفاً قبل ان يقلعوه بالقوّة! كان صدّام عندنا يذبح الالوف لمتعته الشخصيّة !! مبارك رحمة مقارنة ببقية الحكام العرب من العراق شرقا حتى المغرب غربا!
> المحكمة ستحكم باعدامه خوفاً من ردة فعل الاسلاميين و المعارضة بشكل عام لا تطبيقاً للعدالة إن فعلت!



ننننعم الجيش يستطيع

وان كان مبارك احسن من الحكام العرب التانين فده مش معناه انه كويس

ده معناه انه احسن الوحشين

ربنا يرحمنا من مبدأ احسن الوحشين ده


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2011)

*نحن شعب لا يليق معه سوى القذافى وصدام حسين ..*
*ولكنها الثقافه الاسلاميه .. التى ترسخت فى عقولنا ..*​


----------



## antonius (10 أغسطس 2011)

> مع احترامي انت مش عارف حاجة عن مصر ولا بيجري من مصر
> انت بتتكلم عن وجهة نظرك بس الشخصية انه مش يستحق انه يتعمل فيه حاجة
> حال مصر بقي يصعب على الكافر ضيع هيبة مصر وكرامة المصريين الي كان المصري بيسافر برة كانت الناس بيتشيله فوق الروس
> انا مش هكلمك عن اوضاع مصر الداخلية لانه واضح انك مش تعرف عنها حاجة فمفيش داعي اتعب نفسي
> ...


يا رامي, انا كنت مع الثورة المصريّة ضد مبارك الدكتاتور!!  و انا مقلتش ميتعملش فيه حاجة!
عموماً...بما انه ظهر اني جاهل و مش عارف حاجة...هسكت...


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

antonius قال:


> يا رامي, انا كنت مع الثورة المصريّة ضد مبارك الدكتاتور!!  و انا مقلتش ميتعملش فيه حاجة!
> عموماً...بما انه ظهر اني جاهل و مش عارف حاجة...هسكت...



يا اخويا انا مقولتش انك جاهل
في فرق بين واحد جاهل وفي فرق بين انك تتكلم عن حاجات انت مش متعايش معاها وبعيد عنها
هي دي الفكرة بس


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

*مجرد وجهة نظر شخصيه خاصه بى
مبارك فعلا من افضل حكام الدول العربيه من جهة السياسه 

ام من جهة عامة الشعب ( الطبقه القادحه ) هو الرئيس اللى خلاهم مش لاقيين ولا ياكلو أكل عدل ولا يتعالجو علاج كويس ولا يعلم عيالهم علام كويس ، لا الاب عارف يامن مستقبل ولاده ولا الولاد عارفين مستقبلهم 
مبارك ان كان له مزيا فان عيوبه اكثر يكفى فقط انه جعل الانسان البسيط لا يبحث عن اى شىء فى الحياه سوى الجنيه ولقمة العيش

هل أحد يتخيل بانه توجد اسره فى وسط هذا الطقس الحار جدا لا تملك ثلاجه !!!!

هل يتخيل أحد منظر العشوائيات التى تشترك فيها كل ثلاث اسر فى حمام واحد ؟

هل يتخيل احد جبروت أمين الشرطه الذى من المفترض انه ليحمينى ، هل يتخيل أحد انه كان بأمكان امين الشرطه ان يلفق لك أى قضيه لتقضى بقية عمرك داخل اسوار الحبس؟

لا أحد يتخيل ولا أحد سيتخيل

ببساطه مؤيدى مبارك هم الطبقه المتوسطه وما على عنها
اما الطبقه الكادحه والتى تمثل ما يقرب من 80% من عامة الشعب كلها ضد مبارك

وبالنسبه للذين يقولون أن مبارك لم يكن الحاكم الفعلى للبلاد منذ سنة 2000 والحاكم الفعلى كانت حرمه المصون ونجله
فليس من العدل ان نحكم عليه ، أقول لهم ان كان من يحكمنا غير قادر على السيطره على حرمه ونجله فكما بالاؤلى سيطرته على 80 مليون شخص اغلبهم يعيشون بموزاة خط الفقر وتوجد طبقه كامله تعيش تحت خط الفقر

ان كان هو غير قادر على ادارة شئون البلاد كان يسلمها لمن هو اجدر منه . وللاسف لم يسلمها لغيره وكان ينوى توريثها لأبنه
وخدعو الاقباط وقالو لهم أن جمال هو حصن الامان لكم
أن كان مبارك لم يكن حصن امان فكيف سنثق فى أبنه 
مبارك لم يكن عصر الامن والامان بالنسبه لنا كأقباط مبارك واعوانه كانو يعملون بالتخفى ضد الاقباط والاحداث كثييره تؤكد ذلك

مبارك ، حقاً هو لم يكن مبارك قط
انظرو الى بنى جيلى الذين تتراوح اعمارهم بين 20 و25 عاماً فقط ، كم شاب فى هذ الجيل يمتلك شقه ؟
مجرد شقه يتزوج فيها !!!!

ارحمو هذا الجيل وارحمو الاجيال الاتيه الى هذه الحياه
ارحمونا فقط ليرحمكم ألله


*


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> كم شاب فى هذ الجيل يمتلك شقه ؟
> مجرد شقه يتزوج فيها !!!!
> *



*رحل مبارك بنظامه ...*
*ولنر الى اين ستذهب مصر ..*
*اعتقد ان فى عهد مبارك كنا نبحث عن الشقه ..
 ولكن فى العهد القادم ... قد نحتاج للبحث عن بلد ..* ​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

*للاسف مقدرش اتمادى فى الحديث لانى مشرف هذا القسم
ومينفعش اخالف القوانين
عموماً من كان معنا ايام مبارك لم يرحل مع مبارك فهو باقى بقاء الدهر وبعد انقضاء الدهر*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *رحل مبارك بنظامه ...*
> *ولنر الى اين ستذهب مصر ..*
> *اعتقد ان فى عهد مبارك كنا نبحث عن الشقه ..
> ولكن فى العهد القادم ... قد نحتاج للبحث عن بلد ..* ​



اكيد مش هيكون اسوا من الحال لما كنا عليه قبل كدا
مش عارف الناس متشائمة من ايه
وايه اللي مخليكم متشائمين اصلا


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

*ياريت يجماعه منحولش الموضوع لنقاش خارج تخصص القسم
*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2011)

عجبكوا كده اهو روك دخل الموضوع


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *رحل مبارك بنظامه ...*
> *ولنر الى اين ستذهب مصر ..*
> *اعتقد ان فى عهد مبارك كنا نبحث عن الشقه ..*
> *ولكن فى العهد القادم ... قد نحتاج للبحث عن بلد ..*​


*المفترض دلوقتى ان احنا فى العهد الجديد *
*اما عهد مبارك دا كان العهد القديم .. واملنا كله فى العهد الجديد*
*عهد مبارك كان ليه حسناته و سيئاته .. بس سيئاته اكتر*
*نتمنى فى العهد الجديد ان تكون الحسنات اكتر من السيئات*
*ولن تتضح الصورة الا بعد انتخابات مجلس الشعب*
*ربنا يسترها معانا .. دا احنا غلابة *​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *المفترض دلوقتى ان احنا فى العهد الجديد *
> *اما عهد مبارك دا كان العهد القديم .. واملنا كله فى العهد الجديد*
> *عهد مبارك كان ليه حسناته و سيئاته .. بس سيئاته اكتر*
> *نتمنى فى العهد الجديد ان تكون الحسنات اكتر من السيئات*
> ...



انا مش شايف يا ياسر ان في رؤية هتبان بعد الانتخابات
لان صوت الشعب هو اللي هيحدد
ودي محدش يقدر يتكلم فيها
ودي الديمقراطية اللي احنا عاوزينها
ان الشعب يختار اللي هو عاوزة من غير تزوير ومن غير بلطجة


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

*من الواضح ان مفيش أى تقدير لكلامى
نعيد تانى ياريت منحولش الموضوع لساحة نقاش خارجه عن تخصص القسم عشان الموضوع ميتقفلش
متشكر لتفهمكم
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

*أنا جواية كلام كتير عايزة أقوله لكن عشان أسمع كلام المشرف ح أقول القليل

أنا ضد محاكمة مبارك ..ليس لأنى أعتقد فى برائته .أو لأنه صعب عليا أبدا أبدا ..
و لكن إذا كانت هذه التهم هى الموجهة ليه فلا داعى لمحاكمته من الأصل 

يعنى هم وجهوا له تهمة قتل الثوار و تهمة التربح غير المشروع

براحة واحدة واحدة

التهمة الأولى : قتل الثوار
كنت أتمنى دمج جميع ملفات قتل الاقباط على مدى حكمه و التى تمت بدون الحكم على أى شخص 
فكل من قتل قبطى كان بريئ و يبدو أنه كان يعطيه جائزة 

التهمة الثانية : التربح غير المشروع 
الكثير و الكثير من الشعب المصرى تربح من وظيفته بالرشاوى و غيرها من أمور الفساد 
هل سنحكم على 40& 50 مليون و لا إيه رأيكم

من رأيى أن المحاكمة يجب أن تكون عادلة 

ثم أن من سيحكم على من 


*


----------



## esambraveheart (10 أغسطس 2011)

*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:



			مجرد وجهة نظر شخصيه خاصه بى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مبارك فعلا من افضل حكام الدول العربيه من جهة السياسه *​


 
*التاريخ سيشهد له بذلك و لو رفض من يكرهونه من شعبه الجاحد و رغم انوفهم .*​ 
*



			ام من جهة عامة الشعب ( الطبقه القادحه ) هو الرئيس اللى خلاهم مش لاقيين ولا ياكلو أكل عدل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*لماذا الظلم و انت معلوماتك ضعيفه يا مينا ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*لا جمال عبد الناصر و لا السادات همه اللي عملوا حاجه اسمها " معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش ..سوزان مبارك " للفقراء الجياع من بني شعبك.*​ 








*



			ولا يتعالجو علاج كويس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*سوزان مبارك هي اول من جعل مظلة العلاج المجاني و التامين الصحي تمتد لتشمل الفئات الاتيه :*​ 
*المواليد ..طلبة المدارس.. اصحاب الاعمال الحرة كالفلاح و السمكرى و البائع المتجول.*​ 
*راجع معلوماتك يا مينا و بلاش ظلم.*​ 








*



			ولا يعلم عيالهم علام كويس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*في عهد مبارك تضاعف عدد الجامعات المصريه " اربع مرات ".*​ 
*و تم افتتاح اعداد لاحصر لها من المدارس في كل المحافظات.*​ 
*قدم مبارك التعليم المجاني لابناء مصر علي طبق من الفضة ..فماذنبه ان كان المصريين يزوغون من المدارس و يقفزون من فوق اسوارها ليجلسوا علي المقاهي حيث القمار و المخدرات و معاكسة الفتيات ؟؟؟*​ 
*لا تلقوا بتبعات فشل جيل فاشل و يعشق الفشل و يهوى الانحراف علي رجل لاذنب له في انحراف شعبه الاخلاقي و لن يقف رقيبا علي كل طالب فاشل ليسقيه العلم بملعقة رغما عنه .*​ 










*



			لا الاب عارف يامن مستقبل ولاده ولا الولاد عارفين مستقبلهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*راجع معلوماتك يا مينا و بلاش ظلم و ان ماكنتش تعرف اسال يابني لان السؤال مش عيب.*​ 
*قبل مبارك لم يكن هناك اهتمام يذكر بالتامين الاجتماعي و لا بحقوق العامل عند جهة عمله خاصة العاملين بالقطاع الخاص ..اما في عهده فقد صار هناك شئ اسمه "مكتب العمل" و" التامين الاجتماعي الاجباااااااااااارى" ( في عهد السادات كان اختياريا ..و شوف انت بقي مين صاحب عمل في مصر بيختار بنفسه و بوازع من ضميره انه يامن علي العمال و يدفع لهم طواعية وعن طيب خاطر ملايين الجنيهات كمكافاة نهاية خدمة...لا احد تقريبا و حقوق العامل عند صاحب العمل كانت... صفر ) من قبل كل منشاة - عامه او خاصه - علي العاملين بها مهما كان عدد العمال ..و كذلك انتهي تماما عهد الاستغناء المفاجئ الغير مبرر او الفصل التعسفي لاي عامل دون دفع مستحقاته بالكامل و مكافاة نهاية خدمته و تعويضه.. و هو الظلم الذي رفعه مبارك عن شعبه و الذي كان قبلا - اي هذا الظلم و التعسف - هو العملة السائدة و النظام المتبع في عهد الرئيس المؤمن ابو زبيبة السادات.. خاصة مع الموظفين المسيحيين*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

*طيب ننقل الموضوع للعام عشان نعرف نرد
واتحول من مشرف قسم لعضو عادى داخل المنتدى العام ويترك الحق فى التصرف بمصير الموضوع فى يد دونا نبيل

يُنقل للعام
*


----------



## esambraveheart (10 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *واتحول من مشرف قسم لعضو عادى داخل المنتدى العام ويترك الحق فى التصرف بمصير الموضوع فى يد دونا نبيل*


*ههههههه*
*يبقي حاتاخد انذار عشان بتهاجم مبارك..*
*دونا زيي .."من الفلول".*
*ههههههه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *يالتاريخ سيشهد له بذلك و لو رفض من يكرهونه من شعبه الجاحد و رغم انوفهم*​



*بالنسبة للى قولته من مميزات عن مبارك  
ما حدش يقدر ينكر دا
و هو فعلا هايل جدا فى كدة

لكن فى نفس الوقت الحسنات لا تذهب السيئات 
لكن ما هى السيئات التى فعلها ؟؟؟؟؟

و أنا ذكرت فى مشاركتى السابقة إنى أرفض محاكمة مبارك بالتهم الموجهة له

إنما أريد محاكمته على ليونته فى التعامل مع قتلة الأقباط

أنا من رأيى إنه امتداد لجمال عبد الناصر و السادات 
و إنه حاكم إسلامى بدرجة إمتياز 

*


----------



## esambraveheart (10 أغسطس 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و إنه حاكم إسلامى بدرجة إمتياز *


*انت مخطئه يا عزيزتي*
*مبارك في اخر ايامه هده المرض و تقدمه في السن " فارتخت قبضته " و لم يعد هو من يحكم البلاد و لا صاحب القرار ...*
*من كان يحكم البلاد فعليا هو " احمد نظيف و حبيب العادلي " ..*
*و هما المقصودين هنا بتعبيرك ..." حاكم اسلامي ".*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *انت مخطئه يا عزيزتي*
> *مبارك في اخر ايامه هده المرض و تقدمه في السن " فارتخت قبضته " و لم يعد هو من يحكم البلاد و لا صاحب القرار ...*
> *من كان يحكم البلاد فعليا هو " احمد نظيف و حبيب العادلي " ..*
> *و هما المقصودين هنا بتعبيرك ..." حاكم اسلامي ".*​



*عايز تقول إنه كان أطرش فى الزفة *​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *التاريخ سيشهد له بذلك و لو رفض من يكرهونه من شعبه الجاحد و رغم انوفهم .*​




* والتاريخ أيضاً سيشهد بأنه أفشل الحياه السياسيه والاجتماعيه داخل البلد*




esambraveheart قال:


> *لماذا الظلم و انت معلوماتك ضعيفه يا مينا ؟؟؟؟*​
> *لا جمال عبد الناصر و لا السادات همه اللي عملوا حاجه اسمها " معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش ..سوزان مبارك " للفقراء الجياع من بني شعبك.*​




*اذا كانت معلوماتى ضعيفه فأعزرنى
ولكن ديماً كنت اسمع من ستى الله يرحمها ان الجنيه زمان بمقام 100 جنيه دلوقتى كان بيشتغلو وبيلاقو اكل وشرب وكل حاجه
كانت الحياه فى العدل يعنى بتشتغل بجنيه والجنيه بكفيك
سوزان مبارك مكنتش بتدينا حاجه من جيبها
 كله من خير بلدنا و فلوسنا *




esambraveheart قال:


> *سوزان مبارك هي اول من جعل مظلة العلاج المجاني و التامين الصحي تمتد لتشمل الفئات الاتيه :*​
> *المواليد ..طلبة المدارس.. اصحاب الاعمال الحرة كالفلاح و السمكرى و البائع المتجول.
> **راجع معلوماتك يا مينا و بلاش ظلم.*​​



*عارف انت كده فكرتنى بأيه بواحد جاب سرير للبيت بس محدش بينام عليه عشان اى حد بينام عليه السرير بيقع بيه
تأمين صحى ايه اللى بتتكلم عليه يا استاذ عصام
الفلوس اللى بتتصرف على التأمين الصحى ده الناس تاخدها احسن
لانه تامين صحى فاشل* *ومعتقدش انى محتاج اقولك انه فاشل بكل المقاييس
*​ [/QUOTE]​


esambraveheart قال:


> *في عهد مبارك تضاعف عدد الجامعات المصريه " اربع مرات ".*​
> *و تم افتتاح اعداد لاحصر لها من المدارس في كل المحافظات.*​
> *قدم مبارك التعليم المجاني لابناء مصر علي طبق من الفضة ..فماذنبه ان كان المصريين يزوغون من المدارس و يقفزون من فوق اسوارها ليجلسوا علي المقاهي حيث القمار و المخدرات و معاكسة الفتيات ؟؟؟*​



*يا استاذ عصام طبيعى ان عدد المدارس والجماعات بيزيد
هو ايام عبد الناصر كان تعدد مصر كام مليون !!!
واضح برضه ان معلوماتك مش كامله *
*ومن امتى بنحسبها بالكم وليس الكيف
انت دلوقتى بتحسبها بالكم وليس الكيف
ودى للاسف حسبه غير سليمه على الاطلاق
قولى كده فايده للتعليم المجانى ؟
قولى قدم لنا ايه التعليم المجانى
اجبهالك من الاؤل
المدرس مش بياخد مرتب كويس فبيعتمد على الدروس الخصوصيه فمش مشكله يشرح فى الفصل ولا لا
اللى بياخد درس وبيذاكر هينجح هو يتعب نفسه ليه فى شرح الماده داخل المدرسه
والطلاب مش لاقيين حاجه جوه المدرسه فبيتجهو للانحراف والهروب من المدارس 
* 
 




esambraveheart قال:


> لا تلقوا بتبعات فشل جيل صايع منحرف فاشل علي رجل لاذنب له في انحراف شعبه الاخلاقي و لن يقف رقيبا علي كل طالب فاشل ليسقيه العلم بملعقة رغما عنه .



*ما احلى الكلام الانشائى !!!!!!
للاسف انت بتدافع عن حسنى مبارك بطريقه فعلا غريبه
مع انى مش شايف انو عمل حاجه
غير انه خلى مصر متدخلش حروب لمدة 30 سنه وشوية كبارى وانفاق
هو ده اللى انا استفدت منه من مبارك
غير كده مستفدتش منه بحاجه*​ 



esambraveheart قال:


>





esambraveheart قال:


> *راجع معلوماتك يا مينا و بلاش ظلم و ان ماكنتش تعرف اسال يابني لان السؤال مش عيب.*​
> قبل مبارك لم يكن هناك اهتمام يذكر بالتامين الاجتماعي و لا بحقوق العامل عند جهة عمله خاصة العاملين بالقطاع الخاص ..اما في عهده فقد صار هناك شئ اسمه "مكتب العمل" و" التامين الاجتماعي الاجباااااااااااارى" ( في عهد السادات كان اختياريا ..و شوف انت بقي مين صاحب عمل في مصر بيختار بنفسه و بوازع من ضميره انه يامن علي العمال و يدفع لهم طواعية وعن طيب خاطر ملايين الجنيهات كمكافاة نهاية خدمة...لا احد تقريبا و حقوق العامل عند صاحب العمل كانت... صفر ) من قبل كل منشاة - عامه او خاصه - علي العاملين بها مهما كان عدد العمال ..و كذلك انتهي تماما عهد الاستغناء المفاجئ الغير مبرر او الفصل التعسفي لاي عامل دون دفع مستحقاته بالكامل و مكافاة نهاية خدمته و تعويضه.. و هو الظلم الذي رفعه مبارك عن شعبه و الذي كان قبلا - اي هذا الظلم و التعسف - هو العملة السائدة و النظام المتبع في عهد الرئيس المؤمن ابو زبيبة السادات.. خاصة مع الموظفين المسيحيين​


​ *
 مش محتاج اسائل لانى شايف بنفسى
مش محتاج اسئل لانى كنت فى يوم من الايام أحد ابناء هذه الطبقه الكادحه
مش محتاج اسئل لانى اللى شوفته صعب جدا
انا مش محتاج اسئل ، انت اللى محتاج تشوف
محتاج تشوف اى مصلحه حكوميه بتتعامل معاك ازاى وانت بتعمل اى حاجه خاصه ليك
محتاج تنزل بس منطقه عشوائيه زى عزبة ابو قرن مثلا او اسطبل عنتر 
محتاج تشوف كم البوءس اللى فى عيون شاب لسه متخرج والمطلوب منه شقه وعفش وووووو وعشان يجبهم قدامه عمر تانى يعنى يتجوز وهو عنده 50 سنه او يبيع مخدرات عشان يبقى من الجيل الفاشل اللى بتقول عليه
صدقنى انا مش محتاج اسئل ولا اعرف اى حاجه
لانى اللى شوفته فى حياتى يكفى انى اعرف اى حاجه 
اذا كان حد فين محتاج يسئل فهو حضرتك مش انا
تسال نفسك الشاب زمان كان بيتجوز وهو عنده كام سنه ودلوقتى بيتجوز وهو عنده كام سنه
تسأل نفسك عن الفرق بين الحياه زمان والحياه فى عهد مبارك
وياريت متقوليش ان عهد مبارك حلو لينا كمسيحين لان ده مش حقيقى ابداً*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *انت مخطئه يا عزيزتي*
> *مبارك في اخر ايامه هده المرض و تقدمه في السن " فارتخت قبضته " و لم يعد هو من يحكم البلاد و لا صاحب القرار ...*
> *من كان يحكم البلاد فعليا هو " احمد نظيف و حبيب العادلي " ..*
> *و هما المقصودين هنا بتعبيرك ..." حاكم اسلامي ".*​



*للاسف عزر اقبح من زنب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

*طيب شكرااا ع التدبيسه يا مووون هديه مقبوله 
وصدقنى يا عصام شرف كبير ليا انى اكون من الفلول على انى اكون من ركاب الموجه اللى امبارح كانوا بيهتفوا للريس ويقولوا فيه اشعار والنهارده بيتنكروله بشكل مقزز
مش هتكلم بواقعيه عن انجازات مبارك لانك كفيت ووفيت ولا هكون عاطفيه واقول حرام ارحموه سناً ومقاماً مبقاش ينفع خلاص بعد ما حطينا رمزنا الكبير ورا القضبان لمجرد اننا نشمت فيه ونفرج العالم كله ع اصلنا العالى
يكفى اوووى ف الوقت الحالى انى اصليله لان اكيد ربنا هيكون ارحم عليه من شعب ف لحظه انكر عمل وجهد 30 سنه 
واحقاقاً للحق احب اوضح نقطه يمكن تكون معلومه جديده لبعضكوا
مبارك مكانش انسان متعصب ولا امتداد لحكم اسلامى ولا اى حاجه
لا انكر ان المنظومه الفاسده من حوله كانت اقوى منه فى لحظات كتير
لكن هو كشخص كان انسان معتدل لاقصى حد
دليلى هو فوزى شاكر الصديق المسيحى المقرب لمبارك واخلص رجاله
فلم يكن مبارك يأتمن ع ختم الجمهوريه ولا خزنة اوراقه الخاصه الا لهذا الشخص المسيحى
لن اتغنى بمحاسنه لانى اثق تمام الثقه اننا جميعاً سنتغنى بها عن قريب
كل الاحترام لكل من يخالفنى الرأى وكل ما اطلبه من الجميع الابتعاد عن لهجة الشمالته والتشفى لانها لا تليق بنا كمسيحيين​*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *انت مخطئه يا عزيزتي*
> *مبارك في اخر ايامه هده المرض و تقدمه في السن " فارتخت قبضته " و لم يعد هو من يحكم البلاد و لا صاحب القرار ...*
> *من كان يحكم البلاد فعليا هو " احمد نظيف و حبيب العادلي " ..*
> *و هما المقصودين هنا بتعبيرك ..." حاكم اسلامي ".*​



ههههههههههه
طيب واحد زي دا يستاهل انه يحكمها ؟
كنت استقيل 
لان الشريف احسنله الاستقاله في الموقف اللي زي دا بدل ما حد يخربها باسمه هو 
دا لو كان بيخاف على البلد


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

*يا دونا عزر انه مكنش هو اللى بيرئس الدوله ده
للاسف ميخصناش فى شىء وزى ما قولت عزر اقبح من زنب
هو مش مسئول عن مشروع عشان يديه لحد يديره
ده مسئول عن 80 مليون بنى ادام يا جماعه
*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

> لا تلقوا بتبعات فشل جيل صايع منحرف فاشل علي رجل لاذنب له في انحراف شعبه الاخلاقي و لن يقف رقيبا علي كل طالب فاشل ليسقيه العلم بملعقة رغما عنه .



اختي دونا
المشرفين
هل يرضيكم شتم جيل كامل ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

*تسمحولى أقول رأيى حتى لو كان فيه امور سياسية و لا دا ممنوع فى القسم*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب شكرااا ع التدبيسه يا مووون هديه مقبوله ​*
> *وصدقنى يا عصام شرف كبير ليا انى اكون من الفلول على انى اكون من ركاب الموجه اللى امبارح كانوا بيهتفوا للريس ويقولوا فيه اشعار والنهارده بيتنكروله بشكل مقزز*
> *مش هتكلم بواقعيه عن انجازات مبارك لانك كفيت ووفيت ولا هكون عاطفيه واقول حرام ارحموه سناً ومقاماً مبقاش ينفع خلاص بعد ما حطينا رمزنا الكبير ورا القضبان لمجرد اننا نشمت فيه ونفرج العالم كله ع اصلنا العالى*
> *يكفى اوووى ف الوقت الحالى انى اصليله لان اكيد ربنا هيكون ارحم عليه من شعب ف لحظه انكر عمل وجهد 30 سنه *
> ...


*انا مش مصدق انك انتى اللى تقولى كدا .. تصليله يادونا*
*دا افسد الحياة الاجتماعيه بالكامل .. دا كنت لما ابقى*
*مخنوق قبل الثورة اروح اقف على كبرى اكتوبر عشان اشم شوية هوا نضيف .. كان العساكر بيمشونى .. دانا لما كنت اروح شرم*
*الشيخ . كنت باشوفهم بينزلوا الناس من السوبر جيت و يرجعوهم تانى .. كاننا اجانب مش فى بلادنا .. ولا التعذيب ولا الواسطه فى التعيينات بدون مسابقات و لا دياوله ولا الرشوة ولا ولا ولا ولا*
*ازاى انتى تقولى كدا !! دا انتى عقلك كبير !!!*​


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا مش مصدق انك انتى اللى تقولى كدا .. تصليله يادونا*
> *ازاى انتى تقولى كدا !! دا انتى عقلك كبير !!!*​


*"وأما أنا فأقول لكم أَحِبُّوا أعداءَكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى مُبغِضيكم. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئُون إليكم ويطردونكم. "

**ليست الاستاذه دونا هى من يقول .. بل السيد المسيح ..*
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *"وأما أنا فأقول لكم أَحِبُّوا أعداءَكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى مُبغِضيكم. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئُون إليكم ويطردونكم. "*​
> 
> *ليست الاستاذه دونا هى من يقول .. بل السيد المسيح ..*​


*فاتتنى دى .. معلش .. المفهموم عندى اسلامى *​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

> لا تلقوا بتبعات فشل جيل صايع منحرف فاشل علي رجل لاذنب له في انحراف شعبه الاخلاقي و لن يقف رقيبا علي كل طالب فاشل ليسقيه العلم بملعقة رغما عنه .



اختي دونا
المشرفين
هل يرضيكم قلة الادب دي وشتم جيل كامل ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يا دونا عزر انه مكنش هو اللى بيرئس الدوله ده
> للاسف ميخصناش فى شىء وزى ما قولت عزر اقبح من زنب
> هو مش مسئول عن مشروع عشان يديه لحد يديره
> ده مسئول عن 80 مليون بنى ادام يا جماعه
> *



*انا مقولتش انه مكانش هو اللى بيحكم البلد يا مووون
كلامى واضح انا قلت بالحرف
لا انكر ان المنظومه الفاسده من حوله كانت اقوى منه فى لحظات كتير
صعب اننا نحاكمه كفرد ع تصرفات كل المسؤولين 
ده احنا ع كده كنا محتاجين اسطوره مش رئيس علشان يراقب كل واحد قاعد ع كرسى
فكر كده فى كام واحد مرتشى ف المصالح والشركات يستاهلوا السجن
فكر كده فى كام واحد عبد للروتين بيعطل المصالح وكام واحد متعصب اتربى ع كراهية المسيحى وانه ميستحقش حتى الرد ع صباحه
هات من القاع ودور ع الشباب المتواكل اللى عاوز فلوس بدون ما يشتغل وشوف موظفين الحكومه اللى بيمضوا وبيروحوا ولا الناس اللى بتتكلم عن الفقر والحرمان ومخلفين بالنص دسته
الفقر مش مسؤولية الحكومه بس مسؤوليتنا كلنا كشعب كسول عاوز يحصد بدون ما يزرع
لو بتتكلموا عن ثورة تصحيح يبقى هاتوا بقى الشعب كله علموه وربوه وحاسبوه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> اختي دونا
> المشرفين
> هل يرضيكم شتم جيل كامل ؟



*لا طبعااا التعميم خاطىء وهترك لعصام نفسه فرصة تعديل مشاركته يا رامى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تسمحولى أقول رأيى حتى لو كان فيه امور سياسية و لا دا ممنوع فى القسم*



*قولى يا حبيبتى اللى ف نفسك ما احنا مدينها سياسه من الصبح ومحدش كلمنا اهو هههههه*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (11 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا طبعااا التعميم خاطىء وهترك لعصام نفسه فرصة تعديل مشاركته يا رامى *



شكرا لحضرتك leasantr


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا مش مصدق انك انتى اللى تقولى كدا .. تصليله يادونا*
> *دا افسد الحياة الاجتماعيه بالكامل .. دا كنت لما ابقى*
> *مخنوق قبل الثورة اروح اقف على كبرى اكتوبر عشان اشم شوية هوا نضيف .. كان العساكر بيمشونى .. دانا لما كنت اروح شرم*
> *الشيخ . كنت باشوفهم بينزلوا الناس من السوبر جيت و يرجعوهم تانى .. كاننا اجانب مش فى بلادنا .. ولا التعذيب ولا الواسطه فى التعيينات بدون مسابقات و لا دياوله ولا الرشوة ولا ولا ولا ولا*
> *ازاى انتى تقولى كدا !! دا انتى عقلك كبير !!!*​





white.angel قال:


> *"وأما أنا فأقول لكم أَحِبُّوا أعداءَكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى مُبغِضيكم. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئُون إليكم ويطردونكم. "
> 
> **ليست الاستاذه دونا هى من يقول .. بل السيد المسيح ..*
> ​





ياسر رشدى قال:


> *فاتتنى دى .. معلش .. المفهموم عندى اسلامى *​



*ردى سبقنى يا ياسر ع لسان الغاليه وايت
لا صدق يا عزيزى المسيحى مطالب بالمحبه وبالتسامح وبعدم التشفى أو الشماته حتى ف الاعداء
اختلفنا مع مبارك أو وافقناه هو انسان ف ازمه لا نملك من اجله الا صلاتنا 
ده أمر الهى أصبح من طباعنا لا نستطيع اغفاله أو الالتفاف حوله *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك leasantr



*العفو يا رامى بس رجاء محبه لما يكون ليك شكوى او مشاركه شايفها مسيئه انك تبلغ عنها باسلوب خالى من الكلمات الصعبه احنا هنا متعودين نتعامل مع بعض بمحبه وبروح اسريه واخويه وانت خلاص بقيت مننا *


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * وهترك لعصام نفسه فرصة تعديل مشاركته يا رامى *


شكرا دونا ..قمت بالتعديل


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> شكرا دونا ..قمت بالتعديل



*العفو يا عصام الشكر ليك لتفهمك ومحبتك
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## ارووجة (11 أغسطس 2011)

انا بشوف الاعدام راحة ليه ولامثاله ...خليه بالسجن هو واولاده لنهاية عمرهم..خليه  يتعذب وينذل متل ما ذل المصريين وبعدين يروح لعذاب ربه


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2011)

*أنا بصراحة ضد الإعدام 
يكفي لمسيحي مصر وحتى مسلميها إنهم يسامحوه 
والباقي عند ربنا لأنه ربنا هو إللي بيحاسب مش إحنا البشر*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أغسطس 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *دا كنت لما ابقى*
> *مخنوق قبل الثورة اروح اقف على كبرى اكتوبر عشان اشم شوية هوا نضيف .. كان العساكر بيمشونى ..*
> 
> * دانا لما كنت اروح شرم **الشيخ . كنت باشوفهم بينزلوا الناس من السوبر جيت و يرجعوهم تانى *​


 
*ههههههه*​

*مبررات مضحكه فعلا*

*هل هذا هو .."الظلم".. الذي كان واقعا عليك و علي جيلك..؟؟؟*
*و هل تري ان هذه المظالم و المبررات الصبيانيه كانت مبررا كافيا لعمل ثوره تاتي علي الاخضر و اليابس.. و تخرب البلاد.. و تتسبب في تجويع العباد.. و نفاذ الزاد.. و استنزاف العتاد ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أغسطس 2011)

*واضح ان مفيش رد على مشاركتى من الاستاذ عصام 
ما علينا *


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أنا بصراحة ضد الإعدام *





Rosetta قال:


> *يكفي لمسيحي مصر وحتى مسلميها إنهم يسامحوه *
> *والباقي عند ربنا لأنه ربنا هو إللي بيحاسب مش إحنا البشر*


*هههههه*
*خلاص عزيزتي..مش حايبقي فيه اعدام و لا حتي مبررات للحبس او حتي مبررات لمجرد الاتهام .*
*الاحراز التي كان يبني ممثلو الادعاء امالهم عليها للنيل من هذا الرجل و من كرامته ...*
*طلعت فشنك كلها*
*شكرا لمشاعرك النبيله و كلمات الانصاف و الرحمه*​​​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا مقولتش انه مكانش هو اللى بيحكم البلد يا مووون
> كلامى واضح انا قلت بالحرف
> لا انكر ان المنظومه الفاسده من حوله كانت اقوى منه فى لحظات كتير
> صعب اننا نحاكمه كفرد ع تصرفات كل المسؤولين
> ...



*ومين قال انه بيتحاسب لوحده ؟
اومال اللى معاه دول بيعملو ايه
يا دونا الفكره مش فى عددنا لان زى ما بيقولو العدد فى الليمون 

الصين تعداد سكنها كام ومواردها ايه
واحنا تعداد سكنا كام وموردنا ايه
حد يسمع عن منجم دهب فى مصر؟
البترول ؟
الغاز الطبيعى ؟
قناة السويس
الحاجات دى لوحدها تعيشنا ملوووووك صدقونى*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *واضح ان مفيش رد على مشاركتى من الاستاذ عصام *





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ما علينا *


*ماهو انت يا مينا كاتب خطبه انشائيه ثورجيه كل مافيها اعتراضات و اتهامات بدون دليل و تفتقر تماما للادله ..و رحت تتغني بمساوئ الرجل دون ان تقدم دليلا ماديا واحدا علي صحة اتهاماتك و اعتراضاتك* ​​​


----------



## Critic (11 أغسطس 2011)

الشعب المصرى اظهر انه شعب فاسد بجد
شعب يتعطش للانتقام و الاذلال الى ابعد الحدود و كأنه يتلزز بفش غله و السلام و ده مش اسلوب انسانى و لا اخلاق راقية !!
انا مش بدافع عنه لانه ميخصنيش فى حاجة
لكن الا يكفيه ما رآه من ذل فى السجن و البهدلة !
اتركوه يموت بما تبقى له ... ولا تلوثوا قلوبكم بكل هذا الكره و الرغبة فى الانتقام !!


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ومين قال انه بيتحاسب لوحده ؟
> اومال اللى معاه دول بيعملو ايه
> يا دونا الفكره مش فى عددنا لان زى ما بيقولو العدد فى الليمون
> 
> ...



*اديك رديت ع نفسك ببساطه
انا اتعاملت مع صينين كتير قربت من فكرهم ودرست شخصياتهم عن قرب
شوف هما عندهم العمل ايه واحنا بنعتبره ايه
هما العمل عندهم عباده هدف مش مجرد وسيله
احنا يادوب بنعتبره وسيله اضطراريه  ولو كمان استخدمناها يبقى كتر خيرنا
احنا شعب بنعشق الكلام والشكوى وتعليق الشماعات
وصدقنى حتى منجم الدهب يا مينا محتاج ايد تشتغل فيه *


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (11 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و من باب اولي نعدم اللي قالوا " غزه غزه ..و طظ في مصر "...مش برضه العدل حلو ..و عشان مانبقاش ناس كدابين و بنكدب حتي علي نفسنا ؟؟؟؟*​​




رجاء محبة يريت وتيرة الحديث تهدي شوية  من باب اولى فعلا اننا نعدم كل خاين لهذه لبلاد الحبيبة ,, السلفيين ان كان ولائهم لمصر وليس للسعودية ونصرة الدين فاهلا بهم طالما هم مصريين مثلنا لكن لهم حقوق وعليهم واجبات مثلنا مثلهم 

ولا اجد ان حقوق وواجبات جميع الاطراف لن تتحقق الا باستعادة هيبة الدولة "" المفقودة منذ زمن بعيد "" 

من يخطئ يحاسب لا داعي لاقحام المشاعر فى القضايا الجنائية فلا مجال لها فيها ,,


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> الشعب المصرى اظهر انه شعب فاسد بجد
> شعب يتعطش للانتقام و الاذلال الى ابعد الحدود و كأنه يتلزز بفش غله و السلام و ده مش اسلوب انسانى و لا اخلاق راقية !!
> انا مش بدافع عنه لانه ميخصنيش فى حاجة
> لكن الا يكفيه ما رآه من ذل فى السجن و البهدلة !
> اتركوه يموت بما تبقى له ... ولا تلوثوا قلوبكم بكل هذا الكره و الرغبة فى الانتقام !!


*انه الاسلام يا اخى الغالى ... عاشرناه 14 قرن من الزمان*
*ما نحن عليه ... هو النتيجه المنتظره ...*​


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> الشعب المصرى اظهر انه شعب فاسد بجد





Critic قال:


> !!


*تصحيح واجب ...*
*" المغرضون الحاقدون ..من الشعب المصرى" هم من يطلبون هذا التشفي و هذا الانتقام ..و هؤلاء معروفون لنا جميعا و ليس ابرز من لحاهم التي طالما مسحت احذية عساكر الامن المركزى و امن الدوله*​​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ماهو انت يا مينا كاتب خطبه انشائيه ثورجيه كل مافيها اعتراضات و اتهامات بدون دليل و تفتقر تماما للادله ..و رحت تتغني بمساوئ الرجل دون ان تقدم دليلا ماديا واحدا علي صحة اتهاماتك و اعتراضاتك* ​​​




*انت عندك حق !!!!
انا فعلا معنديش ولا دليل واحد على اللى قولته
مع انى قولتلك انزل شوف بنفسك
ما علينا !!!*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> الشعب المصرى اظهر انه شعب فاسد بجد
> شعب يتعطش للانتقام و الاذلال الى ابعد الحدود و كأنه يتلزز بفش غله و السلام و ده مش اسلوب انسانى و لا اخلاق راقية !!
> انا مش بدافع عنه لانه ميخصنيش فى حاجة
> لكن الا يكفيه ما رآه من ذل فى السجن و البهدلة !
> اتركوه يموت بما تبقى له ... ولا تلوثوا قلوبكم بكل هذا الكره و الرغبة فى الانتقام !!



*هههههههههههه
للاسف يا كريتك
تطبيق القانون شىء  والمسامحه والحب شىء تانى
اللى غلط يتعاقب واحنا كده كده مسامحينه
انا مش متعطش انى اشوف مبارك معدوم ولا حتى مرمى فى اى حته ، كل اللى بقوله انه يدوق مرارة اللى دوقه للناس

يجماعه احنا هنا لما بنطرد حد من المنتدى على كده احنا مش بنحبه وعندنا هواية الطرد ومتعطشين لرؤية الاعضاء مطرودين
يجب الفصل بين تطبيق القانون وبين المحبه
تطبيق القانون هو المحبه بذاتها 
وبعدين انتو زعلانين اؤى ليه كده 
عقوبة الاعدام موجوده فى الكتاب المقدس والبابا شنوده اقرها اكتر من مره*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انت عندك حق !!!!*





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا فعلا معنديش ولا دليل واحد على اللى قولته*
> *مع انى قولتلك انزل شوف بنفسك*
> *ما علينا !!!*


*انزل اشوف ايه ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*يا حبيبي انت بتتكلم عن اخطاء " المرؤوسين " و فسادهم و عن اخطاء الشعب ذاته و فساده و انحرافه الاخلاقي..مش عن اخطاء الرئيس نفسه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *انزل اشوف ايه ؟؟؟؟*​
> *يا حبيبي انت بتتكلم عن اخطاء " المرؤوسين " و فسادهم و عن اخطاء الشعب ذاته و فساده و انحرافه الاخلاقي..مش عن اخطاء الرئيس نفسه*​




*يا استاذى المسئول قدمنا هو حسنى مبارك
مش أى حد تانى واى محاوله لتخفيف الذنب عنه فى نظرى هو عزر اقبح من زنب من لا يستطيع قيادة سفينه يتركها كى لا تغرق
انا بدن فى ملطا غالباً*


----------



## Critic (11 أغسطس 2011)

مينا متنساش ان كان رئيس فى يوم من الايام
هو مش متهم بالخيانة العظمى و ليه بردو حاجات كويسة عملها مينفعش نلغى كل حاجة و نفتكر السواد
ما الشعب نفسه مقضيها رشوة  فساد و بقت ثقافة عنده

لولا انه فيه شعب فاسد مهيئ جو فساد مكنش ده حال البلد
مترميش عليه كل الذنب
يكفى الاهانة و البهدلة مع انه رئيس سابق
هنستفيد ايه لما نعدمه غير اهانة نفسنا !!
يا جماعة ده على باب الموت يعنى انتو هتقتلوا واحد ميت اكلينيكيا !


----------



## Critic (11 أغسطس 2011)

اعذرونى :smi411:
بعد ما قريت شوية من التعليقات و عندى تعليق صغير
ليه حاسس ان كل واحد واخد وضع دفاعى هجومى و عايز يخرج منتصر !
او بنحكم على غيرنا انه مخطئ علشان مش بيفكر زينا !
الحوارات دى مش هتجيب نتيجة غير الزعل من بعض 30:
هدوا اللعب شوية :t30:


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عقوبة الاعدام موجوده فى الكتاب المقدس *


*فرمل هنا يا مينا*
*اللي انت بتتكلم عنه هنا هو " شريعة اليهود "..او الناموس الغير مكتمل.*
*اما في شريعة المسيحيين او الناموس المكتمل " فالرحمة و العفو و المغفرة و المسامحة و عدم الادانة" هي القاعده و هي الاجراء المتبع و الواجب اتباعه علي المسيحيين مع اي خاطئ مهما كانت خطاياه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أغسطس 2011)

*كريتيك
الجو الفاسد ده اتوجد لوجود الحاجه للماده
لو كان كل واحد واخد حقه مكنش الجو ده اتوجد
عموماً انا ابويا قالى زمان مثل
اللى يصعب عليك يفقرك وواحد زى مبارك ده بصراحه
مش صعبان عليه ابدا لانه بجد موت شعب باكمله
وخد بالك مصر لما بتحاكم رئيسها مش عيب هو مش أله مصر عشان منحاكمش*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *فرمل هنا يا مينا*
> *اللي  انت بتتكلم عنه هنا هو " شريعة اليهود "..او الناموس الغير مكتمل.*
> *اما في شريعة المسيحيين او الناموس المكتمل " فالرحمة و العفو و المغفرة و المسامحة و عدم الادانة"  هي القاعده و هي الاجراء المتبع و الواجب اتباعه علي المسيحيين مع اي خاطئ مهما كانت خطاياه*​


*
لا حضرتك السوال للبابا كان بيقول هل المسيحيه توافق على الاعدام ورد البابا كان واضح وصريح
تحب اجيبلك الفيديو؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تحب اجيبلك الفيديو؟*


*لا مش عاوز فيديو ...لكن عاوزك تطلعها لي من الكتاب المقدس*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أغسطس 2011)

*طيب اقولكم انا تصبحو على خير
ونكمل الحوار الشيق ده بكره لو الموضوع متقفلش
عشان لحد ناو انا لسه فى المحل
سلامو عليكو*


----------



## Critic (11 أغسطس 2011)

*



الجو الفاسد ده اتوجد لوجود الحاجه للماده
لو كان كل واحد واخد حقه مكنش الجو ده اتوجد

أنقر للتوسيع...

**رأيى مختلف*
*الجو فاسد اتوجد لان الشعب عنده قابلية للفساد بشكل بشع*
*و الدليل اللى حصل فى الاستفتاء*
*الشعب لعبة فى ايد الدين*
*و معندوش مبادئ و قمة فى الجهل و التخلف*
*اه عنده شوية طيبة لكن الجهل عاميه*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *رأيى مختلف*
> *الجو فاسد اتوجد لان الشعب عنده قابلية للفساد بشكل بشع*
> *و الدليل اللى حصل فى الاستفتاء*
> *الشعب لعبة فى ايد الدين*
> ...


*كلامك درررررررر ..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا حاج كريتيك*
*باختصار و بمنتهي الصراحة...شعب " ضعيف النفس " معدوم المبادئ تقريبا و فاقد للهويه و تفشي الاسلام فيه جعله مريضا بالحقد و متلهف علي العنف و يعشق الفوضي و الهمجية و التسيب ..ثم بعد كل هذا تجده بكل خسة يبحث عمن يعلق عليه فشله و يجلده بالمعاناة التي خلقها هو بنفسه  لنفسه بسبب انحرافه الاخلاقي و عشقه للفوضي و الهمجية و التسيب *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> للاسف يا كريتك
> تطبيق القانون شىء  والمسامحه والحب شىء تانى
> اللى غلط يتعاقب واحنا كده كده مسامحينه
> ...



*ما هو علشان نتكلم عن تطبيق القانون لازم نطبقه بطريقه صحيحه وبدون ظلم
احنا كل اللى عملناه اننا جبنا مبارك ولبسناه اخطاء الشعب كله بكل طوايفه ومستوياته
بتتهموه انه فاسد ومرتشى طيب هو مين فى مركز سلطه ومسؤوليه مش كده
من اصغر موظف ف البلد لاكبر راس مغموسين ف الفساد
الشعب صبر ليه 30 سنه ؟؟؟؟؟
علشان الجزور ف الارض مرويه فساد وميه متعكره والعين مبقتش تميز الغلط لانه بقى عادى وطبيعى 
مبارك مش لازم يتحاكم لوحده ولا حتى المنظومه السياسيه اللى ورا القضبان دلوقتى الموضوع اكبر بكتييييييير من الاشخاص دى
عاوز تتهم وتحاسب هات الشعب كله وحاسبه 
اصلاحات مبارك مش قليله وعلاقات مصر بالخارج ف عهده ف نظرى كانت ع احسن ما يكون
النهارده مفيش بلد طايقه المصريين ع ارضها 
ف حالة نفور رهيبه من المصرى بسبب اننا ف نظرهم ناكرين للجميل ومتمردين بلا داعى
مصر حالها افضل من غيرها بكتير اقصد كانت يعنى
كنت هكون معاكوا لو كانت الثوره دى حقيقيه وهتصلح مسار البلد وهتقضى ع الفساد وتعمر البيوت
لكن للاسف الاقتصاد بينهار والبورصه كل يوم ف النازل والبطاله بتزيد بسبب العماله اللى بترجع والاستثمارات اللى بتتسحب من البلد
فى مليارات بتتسحب كل شهر من عندنا باحصائيات رسميه
ولسه لما هتبتدى حرب الانتخابات هنسيب شغلنا ونجرى ع التورته علشان نخطف منها حته
ده غير بقى العصر الاسلامى اللى داخلين عليه ده لوحده يطول عليه الكلام
هنعيش بقى الاضطهاد ع اصوله وبدال الحادثه والاتنين هنبطل نمشى ف الشارع من اساسه
حال البلد بقى يحزن بجد محدش يقدر ينكر ده *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

> ده غير بقى العصر الاسلامى اللى داخلين عليه ده لوحده يطول عليه الكلام



عاجب الناس اوي العصر دا...بجد مش اغلبهم بهايم مسلمين

خلاص هما كدا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أغسطس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> عاجب الناس اوي العصر دا...بجد مش اغلبهم بهايم مسلمين
> 
> خلاص هما كدا


*ياريت توضحى شوية .. تقصدى ايه !!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*يا جماعه من فضلكوا بلاش نوصل الحوار لطريق مسدود 
وفعلا مشاركة تروث غير مفهومه بالمره واحنا منتظرين توضيح لكلامها وقصدها*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا جماعه من فضلكوا بلاش نوصل الحوار لطريق مسدود *


*خلاص يا دونا ..يبقي الاخ يعتبر نفسه ماشافهاش..*
* و يورينا " سماحة الاسلام ".*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (11 أغسطس 2011)

انا عاوز اسمع راي واحد يحط نفسه في الموقف دا
مخلص كليه بقاله فوق ال 10 سنين ومش لاقي شغل ومش لاقي يجيب حتي لبس يلبسه
معندوش شقة يتجوز فيها
اخواته حالتهم صعبة وفيهم بنات عاوزين يتجوزو وحال ابوهم على قد حاله
ليه اخ صغير مريض مرض جامد ومش عارف يعالجه
نزل الثورة في الاخر انضرب عليه بلي من بتاع الداخلية ولا قناصة ولا فرمته عربية من بتوع الامن المركزي واستشهد
عاوز واحد يقولي رد فعله ايه دلوقتي لو هو واحد من الاسرة دي


----------

